# 100% Marshmellow leaf



## ganjamanotie (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok

so this one time my guy had no danks so iwent to the local head shop despertly and bout the highest potency "spice" they had. The guy warned me but i assured him that ive never had a bad experience. i payed 15 bucks for 2 grams of 100% marshmellow leaf XXX.

On our way back home me and my buddy stoped by the river to try out our new smoke.
i loaded up my pipe and he loaded his, we both took that fattest rip we could possible and held it in as long as possible.

At first nothing happened. I was about to get angry and thats when it hit us both like a bag of bricks. We were not stoned. We were halucinating.I remember looking at him speachless like wtf dude. This was like something off tv. we were in a totaly different world. We were more scared than enjoying the high because we were expecting to get baked.

In this bizzare trippy world we started back to my house. dont really remember how we got there but we made it none the less. the high lasted about 30-40 minutes. the comedown was very light and easy. By the time we are completly sober my friend gets sick and pukes, i was fine.

probably the weridest thing was later i smoked a pipeful to myself (friend was too afriad lol) and i didnt get the same high. diddnt really trip and kinda got stoned. 
so yeah thats my marshmellow experience.

altogether id reccomend 100% marshmellow leaf if your are looking for a crazy cheap trip.


----------



## Bluehillsmoker (Jan 30, 2013)

Spice is the worst thing to happen to the cannabis world.


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 30, 2013)

Around my way they sell 100% marshmallow leaf. And all it is is 100% marshmallow leaf. I'm kinda jealous. Of course I'd be pissed if i was expecting a spice high and started tripping balls.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 30, 2013)

Bluehillsmoker said:


> Spice is the worst thing to happen to the cannabis world.


And the laws push people to smoke it, even tho it's more dangerous... Crazyness


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Chough..choke..hits bong AGAIN.."what's spice"...cough.


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Moral of the story...... have more than one weed dealer.

On a side note.... I have 0 experience with this 100% marshmallow leaf BS... but it kind of seems like it probably still has synthetics in it. i mean 2g for $15 is pretty expensive for marshmallow leaf when you can get a LB of it for like 20 bucks....

ok it's for sure the same ol spice. i hope you don't think you are smoking a natural thing... it says 100% marshmEllow leaf... not marshmallow... so they aren't lying.... I read it as 100% marshmallow at first


----------



## ganjamanotie (Mar 29, 2013)

Well as far as "spice" goes, this went to the fucking moon and back before I shit my pants and beat the fuck out of a rhino. 

Moral of the story
Don't judge a book (bag of spice) by its cover (bag)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Or a 2 month old thread.


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 30, 2013)

Doesn't like one of the paper company's sell Marshmallow Leaf or Marshmallow Root? I think it's close to like the Juicy Jay brand but I'm not sure.


----------



## ganjamanotie (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh man. How times have changed lol


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 18, 2021)

ganjamanotie said:


> Oh man. How times have changed lol


You off the marshmallow cloud?


----------



## Autodoctor (Sep 18, 2021)

Long as trip like 8 years lol


----------

